# Audi Driver(s): The Cast of 'Criminal Minds' Rocks Four Ringers, Including Joe Mantegna, A.J. Cook, Thomas Gibson and Shemar Moore



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

So I'm watching the latest episode of Top Gear USA and the guest star there to take the wheel of the reasonably priced car is Joe Mantegna (right of center in picture above) of the television show 'Criminal Minds'. During the bit, host Adam Ferrara covers the usual interview ground including what Joe currently drives. Joe answers, "Right now I drive an Audi TT, but I've had a little bit of this blacked out and a little bit of that powdercoated..."

What's that? A TT you say?

My next stop was to Google. You never know what you'll find and it turns out Criminal Minds posted a video by Joe on its TwitVid account where he showed off the car just a bit. The blacked out second-gen TT sat just off the set with the cars of the rest of the cast and it turns out Joe's not the only Audi driver. It turns out fellow cast member A.J. Cook (second from right) has an equally black and equally modified R8 coupe while Shemar Moore (left of center) sports a black Audi Q5. Judging from the video, actor Thomas Gibson (center) also has an Audi but he's driving a white A4 loaner that day because his Audi is in the shop.

Spoiler alert, Joe's time on Top Gear's track was 1:51.1, slotting him just under Maroon 5's Adam Levine.

Watch the video below and find out more about * 'Criminal Minds' HERE. *


----------



## acsgp (Aug 27, 2008)

Great investigative work George, i watch the show all the time 

AJ, or JJ in the show is great, but my estimation of her has gone up cuz she drives an R8 :thumbup:


----------

